# From the webway!!!!!! Aegius' Ava nile eldar log.



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a project log on here for my Eagle warriors space marines, but I've not been working on them so much just recently. I've been working on my Ava nile eldar army. I first started these guys when the 4th edition eldar codex came out. They are my main army and I've seen a lot of success with them.

I'm posting up an initial picture of the whole army as it stands so far. It includes WIPs as well as finished units. The only models that are missing are my pheonix bomber and a squad of dire avengers. The pheonix bomber doesn't have a stand and I forgot about the dire avengers until after the picture was taken.










I used to collect armies in a very haphazard manner, but recently I've been using pretty much the same army so that I can get a 1500pt fully painted WYSIWYG army. Once I have finished this I will decide what I want to do with them next.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

aegius said:


> I used to collect armies in a very haphazard manner, but recently I've been using pretty much the same army so that I can get a 1500pt fully painted WYSIWYG army...


Lol I know that one:laugh:
Using the same army, but also limiting ones shopping helps alot here, just like you said. Nice to see a turquoise-green base on an Eldar army, thats not very common. Im sure that some closeups will unmask some neatly painted space pointy-ears, right?


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Lol I know that one:laugh:
> Using the same army, but also limiting ones shopping helps alot here, just like you said. Nice to see a turquoise-green base on an Eldar army, thats not very common. Im sure that some closeups will unmask some neatly painted space pointy-ears, right?


I aim to please, so here is a picture of my most recently finished unit. Guardian defenders:










These guys are gold in terms of gameplay. I sit them on my home objective and due to the nature of the rest of my army, they get left alone. Sometimes I'll add my farseer (Il'ybaeth) to them to give some him some protection.

At the moment I'm working on a squad of storm guardians:










They are actually looking a little more painted than this at the moment, They all have the turquoise-green colour applied and red helmets. I won't bother showing an updated picture yet, I'll wait untill they are all finished.

Once I have finished this unit, I only have a wraithlord to paint. After that, I'll make another list to start painting. :gamer2:


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are some pictures of some of the models in the 1500pt list. first off, the avatar:










5 man dire avenger unit that spends the whole game hiding in a falcon:










one of my 2 waveserpents:










These are all the photos I have of the 1500pt list stored in my photobucket account, I'll get around to taking some more pictures over the next few days.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

These are really well painted and i think you have a good colour scheme going there!


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

It's been a while. That's because I've mostly been concentrating on my marines. This changed last week when I decided that I wanted to paint something a little more different. I've had a Harlequin squad in my case for ages, but I've never really plucked up the enthusiasm to paint them, until now:


















I'm painting them individually, so that they get a more unique feel to them, whilst sticking to a similar pallet. After I've painted this squad I'm going to be going back to the marines, so this along with the finished squad shot, may be the only posts in this log for a little while. Then again, I've heard that the eldar are getting some new goodies in a few months time, so I may be picking some of them up.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

The picture of the avatar looks like he is doing a facepalm. :laugh:

Good models by the way.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Blammer said:


> The picture of the avatar looks like he is doing a facepalm. :laugh:


LOL!!!!! I'm never going to be able to look at him the same way again.


----------

